# Hot Earth



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Here are some pics of HOTEARTH modification brought to you by ST 57 VZ Down Under. He had some posting problems. Here are the pics and his thread.

the earth kit , run an extra 5 wires earthing out the motor , 
3 from the of the motor running off the brackets which the coils are mounted 1 pasenger side goes straigh to body , the second comes to meet with wire from other side , other side runs down to front of block , from the point where those 2 meet a third runs to ur negative battery terminal , the fith n final wire comes from ur body work also to ur negative terminal , uploadin some pics , to look at , coz i dunno if i explained it well enough , ne more questions just ask


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

huh?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GOAT06 said:


> huh?


He said it gives him a 7-10 HP gain. It looks like a electrical nightmare!!! Ill stick to down to earth instead!!!:cheers


----------



## ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER (Mar 4, 2008)

lol its not a nightmare , it is very simple to do , made and fitted both kits for mine and my dads cars in under an hour !

think about it this way then , how critical is the earthing of an engine ? the problem with these alloy blocks , every one knows alloy is a poor conductor , therefore the standard earth system utilisin the alloy block is a pretty poor set up


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, the aluminum alloy blocks are a much better electrical
conductor than the old cast iron. Aluminum connections can corrode,
but won't rust like iron.

Larry


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think he meant alloy is a poor _*ground.*_..alloy makes a poor ground...perhaps the reasons for additional grounds to steel...(Down Under...don't let me put words in your mouth if I got it wrong)...nice to get some information from the guys who have these where they're made!...Welcome...more please!...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don`t see how it can add HP unless the motor was running like crap with bad grounds problems to begin with.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Vortex!


----------



## ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER (Mar 4, 2008)

silversport said:


> I think he meant alloy is a poor _*ground.*_..alloy makes a poor ground...perhaps the reasons for additional grounds to steel...(Down Under...don't let me put words in your mouth if I got it wrong)...nice to get some information from the guys who have these where they're made!...Welcome...more please!...
> Bill


u got it right dude , everything on these motors is electric, god knows how many sensorsall through the engine , injectors , 8 individual coils even down to the throttle body , they might have changed ur wiring set up for ur cars , but bein holden i doubt it 

i dont know what times the gto's do out there standard ,but out here they are quoted to 14.2 - 14.3 . before my earth set up my best time was a 14.1 on a 13 degree day , then last week i got a 13.9 on a 23 degree day , ( i dont know what temps they are in ur scale but 0 in freeze point and 100 is boiling point if that help work it out )

my car is still otherwise completely stock , exhaust is gettin done this fri , OTR and tune will b soon after that 

what times are u pullin in complete stock form ?????


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

So your telling me that Grounding my engine better will increase performance?? Knowing my electrical around cars, I can see how it would increase sensor response, but I cant see how to get a 7-10 HP gain out of it. I'm not afraid to try it, when i get the car back in 2 weeks i will try it out. I will let everyone know and will try to get a dyno result out of it.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

i dont see it giving you .2 gain on the 1/4 more likely comes down to driving skill
I know people how have done it and say it makes the lights brighter and starts easer 
.2 gain for $40-$50 that would be the best bang for your buck going


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

:agree Not flaming anyone here, but 7-10 does seem a little high for such a basic modification. I can see a little increase due to being able to ground the ignition coils/module. But 7-10 horses??? 

A standard point or HEI set up definately needs good ground to give out optimal performance... Even that won't produce that much gain unless it is an aftermarket performance part.

I'd like to see the Dyno on that. I'm not saying I wouldn't do this either but I am not going to expect that much out of it.

AM


----------



## Jimmy TJ (Nov 22, 2007)

I've read in a few tuner magazines where they have done dyno tests with a ground kit installed and they have all showed a few extra hp. I work in a shop and know from experience that a bad ground can give poorer performance so I believe that a better one can give alittle better performance.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is a slight picture of my grounding kit


----------

